# thyroid ablation



## dssdws07 (Jul 29, 2010)

how would I code USG Thyroid Ablation by Alcohol injection?:

I appreciate any help I can get.



Donna


----------



## msncoder (Aug 9, 2010)

60699 & 76940 is it's for the professional component.....there is not a code for thyroid ablation so you would have to use a UPC.
Hope this helps!


----------

